# Best ways to "Speed up" and get Longer battery life.



## No1sMature (Oct 9, 2011)

Titles says all, What are the best ways to speed up an Andriod, and get a longer battery life :3


I use a LG-P350 Android Version:2.2.2


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Not so sure on the speed up bit... to get better battery life, switch off GPS, WiFi & Bluetooth when not needed.

I have an HTC Desire HD that needs charging very regularly. I occasionally find myself in situations where I don't have access or opportunity to recharge my phone (and other boy's toys like my GPS tracker/loggers, Kindle, PDA etc). I recently purchased a TechNet External Battery Pack (Type iEP390) - I can recharge my phone 5 times from that. I no longer have a battery issue.


----------



## Shotgun4 (Aug 29, 2011)

For speed, try rooting your phone ( google on how to root your spacific phone ) then download setCPU from the android market and away you go...


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

Shotgun4 said:


> For speed, try rooting your phone ( google on how to root your spacific phone ) then download setCPU from the android market and away you go...


If you do that say goodbye battery life... :lol:

I would just make sure to always kill your apps after you are done using them.

Freeing up the space will both increase your battery life and lower cpu usage allowing you slight better performance when you do need to do something. opcorn:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

... and following on from Laxer's post above, say goodbye to any warranty.

Please read this post


----------



## WillemG (Jan 18, 2012)

The best way to improve battery life is to turn of 3G. Using 2G when in standby and only turning on 3G when needed increased my battery life


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

in addition to what was already said, turn off automatic notifications and email. turn down screen brightness, speed up auto lock, turn off locaton services, turn off anything that auto pulls from the internet, turn off animated wallpaper


----------



## mgorman87 (Mar 27, 2011)

You can use Juice Defender (get it from the market).


----------

